# [SOLVED] Killing Floor Installation problem



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys,
I recently got Killing Floor and I am having trouble installing it. This is my first time using Steam on my comp but I was able to make an account, but when it tries to update the library it gets to 26% then gives me an error message saying that "access is denied". Without the library up I cant redeem my code for the game so I can install.:4-dontkno


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Killing Floor Installation problem*

Hi bronzelong,

Try running the SteamInstall exe in that folder.


----------



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Killing Floor Installation problem*

It didn't work.:sigh: i still got the 26% update and then the error message.


----------



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Killing Floor Installation problem*

I got it to work. I just had to turn my comp off and then it installed itself.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Killing Floor Installation problem*

Ok thanks for posting the solution. I'll mark the thread as solved.


----------

